# Freebie...



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

...a classic book on model railroading from 1964, "The Complete Book of Model Railroading" by David Sutton. One of my favorites for some way back modeling...

Just type "Book me" below, I'll have one of my bunnies draw a name from the can and I'll ship it off to the winner come Saturday, 2/5. Media rate postage will be covered for the lower 48, others will have to kick in the difference. Good luck...


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Book me!


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Book Me Please.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweet...we're off and running. There are several more classics I'll be offering over the next few weeks as well.


----------



## rustyzipper (Sep 20, 2010)

Book me please! New guy here building a layout and need all the help i can get! Thanks


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome, rustyzipper...you're in...:thumbsup:


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

book me!!!! thx


----------



## NeoGen (Jan 23, 2011)

Book me please..


----------



## nseng (Jan 29, 2011)

Book me!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Shay,

Again, your generosity shines. Well done.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Book me, never too late to learn something new.  Besides, I can't resist a lottery.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Book me too.


Tell that silly rabbit to only pick one this time.:thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Ya'll are in...:thumbsup:

Figuring out an improvement on the bunny draw as I type...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Giving this a bump...going to add a second and third drawing for these...



















In very good condition for being over 40, the first grouping are what I cut my teeth on back in the early 70s.

The other is a Chilton manual on HO scale, can you believe it? Woefully out of date by the time it was issued, it is a reprint of the Tyco one with a few changes. It is a great look back nonetheless.

I'll have one of my rabbits drawing each in order, postage is included and, if you don't do HO, I will mail it in your name to the person you'd like it to go to---with my usual foreign postage considerations.

Get your names in before 5 central today...:thumbsup:


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Book me, please!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

You're in...


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

book me please


----------



## Littlefoot14 (Sep 3, 2010)

If this is still open, Book Me!

Thanks Shay!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm afraid you two came in too late...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The silly wabbit did great this time.

Well third is better then nothing.hwell:

Give him or her an extra carrot.

Pm following.

Thanks


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Drumroll???

Did Ed get lucky? Good bunny.... GOOOOOODDDDDD bunny!!!


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanx anyways


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

TONOFFUN80 said:


> Thanx anyways


The bunny didn't like you.  Did you see the video, pretty cute!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

A big thank you to shaygetz!:appl:
That was suspenseful, exciting, And just plain CUTE!
Gotta love the bunnies!
OK now when is the next one, were all waiting with carrots in hand!:laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've already bribed the bunnies, swore they would never be in line for the stew pot.


----------

